# Wireless Emergency Alerts App



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not trying to SPAM RootzWiki, I have a RAZR and my wife a D2G and we're both wondering about this as it happened to both of our phones last night. I figured two device communities are better than one.

So I've tried looking for this everywhere online and even called Verizon and asked them and no one seems to be able to tell me what the difference is between an EXTREME and SEVERE Emergency Alert. Does anyone know?

Last night my RAZR and my wife's D2G woke us up in the middle of the night to the Emergency Notification Alert for a petty Flash Flood Warning which ticked me off last night and made it hard for my wife and I to go back to bed. Now, I know Flash Flooding is devastating in some parts of the country but I live in Northeast Texas where it "Flash Floods" every time there is Severe Thunderstorms and usually there's more damage from the storms (straight line winds and hail) than there are from the floods (we don't have basements in Northeast Texas).

I know I can disable the SEVERE and EXTREME alerts and even the Amber and, by root, Presidential Alerts but I wouldn't mind knowing if there was a Tornado Warning if it were categorized as EXTREME and Flooding, SEVERE. In that case I could disable SEVERE and leave EXTREME in tact.

*tl;dr*
What's considered EXTREME and what's considered SEVERE with the Emergency Alerts app?


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

Got the answer! Straight from Mike Gerber of NWS:



> We push our warnings to a system at the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) which then feeds them as alerts to your wireless carrier. At the NWS, we have pre-defined the severity for each of the warnings we push to FEMA. Assuming your carrier maintains those same severity levels, then the following are Severe.
> - Flash Flood Warning
> - Dust Storm Warning
> 
> ...


Hope this helps!


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info, handy to know, but I also have some questions:


Vypor said:


> ...Last night my RAZR and my wife's D2G woke us up in the middle of the night to the Emergency Notification Alert...
> 
> I know I can disable the SEVERE and EXTREME alerts and even the Amber and, by root, Presidential Alerts...


So I presume both your RAZR & your wife's D2G are stock, and that's how you have the Wireless Emergency Alerts app? Also, can you point me to info about how to disable Presidential Alerts via root? I've been trying to get WEA/CMAS alerts working on my D2 with CM7, but not much success yet. Thanks!


----------

